
Getting Started with OpenRISC - luu
http://kevinmehall.net/openrisc/guide/
======
mjevans
After the recent posts about RISC-V I'm more interested in that architecture.

LowRISC: Open-source RISC-V SoC (9 days ago)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8137521](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8137521)

RISC-V: An Open Standard for SoCs (7 days ago)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8149658](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8149658)

